# Wood Lathe on Craigslist



## BrianC87 (May 26, 2012)

I found this lathe on craigslist and wanted to get some opinions on it. http://fargo.craigslist.org/tls/3737703313.html

I called the guy up and he said everything works and it sounds like it would include everything I would need to start turning besides chisels. He's got a guy coming to look at it tomorrow and if he doesn't take it he'll give me a call.

I've been kinda interested in starting turning as of late but can't say I know too much about it. In trying to research this lathe there hasn't been too much that I could find.

Any suggestions or hints of what to look for would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like an Atlas lathe. That's a hell of a nice lathe for $85. I can't see how the other guy won't take it, but if he doesn't, grab it.


----------



## BrianC87 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. I had a feeling it may be one that could go quickly but hopefully he decides not to buy it. I'll just have to wait and see if I get a call tomorrow night i guess.

Just out of curiosity about how old would you guess it is?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm guessing it's from the '40s or '50s, but that's just a shot in the dark. Check out vintagemachinery.org to compare some Atlas lathe models to the pictures.


----------



## BrianC87 (May 26, 2012)

Well unfortunately it looks like the lathe sold and I was too slow. I kinda figured that would happen when I found out how great of a deal it probably was.


----------

